# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  > [SOLVED] Change Arabic Characters to English - As per given transliteration table (PFA)

## rameshantony2000

Dear Team Members , 

Good day.

Kindly go through the attached excel file. I need to take just first 5 characters from arabic to english as per given transliteration table..


Kindly help me in this

----------


## Marc L

Hi !

Just elaborate and give an example of an expected result from a source data

----------


## rameshantony2000

Dear Marc, 

Please find the attached file in the main thread. I've 2 things 

No 1 is Title
No 2 is Author

and I need Title and author cutter of first five letters from the give title and author data.

Those five letters must be in roman characters as per given transliteration table.

----------


## Marc L

> Just elaborate and give an example of an expected result from a source data



So where is the expected result within your attachment ?!

----------


## rameshantony2000

Expected results (5 roman characters )are under the heading "Author_Cutter" and Title_Cutter"

----------


## Marc L

As I can't reach any expected result maybe someone else may help

----------


## nankw83

Hey rameshantony,

I know this is kind of old thread of I don't see that you've reached to a solution. I have created a UDF (User Defined Function) to address your issue. The expected results are not 100% matching to yours but since Arabic is my native language I believe I understand what you're trying to achieve & corrected it. Also, in the UDF, I am not taking only the first 5 letters but I am considering the first word (whether less than 5 or greater than 5 characters)

To use the UDF, the file has to be a macro enabled & it could be used as follows

=GetRoman(E2,$J$2:$K$38)

I have attached the excel file & the UDF code is below

Hope this  helps & let me know how it goes




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## rameshantony2000

Thank You very much for your Timely response and Help. 

Attached excel is useful for me . If i have doubt regarding i will contact you again.

----------


## nankw83

Glad I could help  Post back here & we'll be happy to assist

----------


## Majedothman

its giving only first name on the sell 
I want to convert full text on the cell 
could you help.

----------


## nankw83

Hi Majed & welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

Try below revised code ...



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

